# Our Mistress



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

A very prestigious wealthy man and his wife were having dinner at a very fine restaurant when this absolutely stunning young woman comes over to their table, gives the husband a big open mouthed kiss, then says she'll see him later and walks away.

The wife glares at her husband and says, "Who was that?"

"Oh," replies the husband, "she's my mistress."

Well, that's the last straw," says the wife. "I've had enough. I want a divorce!"

"I can understand that," replies her husband, "but remember if we get a divorce, it will mean no more shopping trips to Paris , no more wintering in Barbados , no more summers in Tuscany , no more Jaguar in the garage and no more yacht club. But the decision is yours."

Just then, a colleague of the husband enters the restaurant with a gorgeous babe on his arm.

"Who's that woman with Matt ?" asks the wife.

"That's his mistress," says her husband.

"Ours is prettier," she replies.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

"Ours is prettier"

thats funny stuff.....


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

She got to Acceptance pretty quick, she's gifted!


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

Best part about that joke is that MY name is Matt...seriously...it is..


----------



## Silverado_11 (Apr 18, 2008)

That's funny!!!


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

I liked this joke...really funny.


----------



## jpx5 (Jul 24, 2007)

Very Funny


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

!rolling


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

What really makes it funny is just how believable it is...


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> What really makes it funny is just how believable it is...


+1 Although I know a few women that would have decked him!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

roadrunner1782 said:


> +1 Although I know a few women that would have decked him!


Its hard for me to express the look my wife gave me when I shared this one with her (she actually has a good sense of humor....usually)...

Anyone know a quick medical aid for a bruised rib?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Its hard for me to express the look my wife gave me when I shared this one with her (she actually has a good sense of humor....usually)...
> 
> Anyone know a quick medical aid for a bruised rib?


My wife thought it was funny. I wonder if she would go for it:lol: j/k


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Its hard for me to express the look my wife gave me when I shared this one with her (she actually has a good sense of humor....usually)...
> 
> Anyone know a quick medical aid for a bruised rib?


Only time will heal that, maybe alittle ice!:lol:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> What really makes it funny is just how believable it is...


+1


----------

